# Epiweb-IIS growtube 'kaos'



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive been looking into some epiweb for my next viv design, and to say the least its very expensive for what it is. I know some people have had good results and some havnt, but I really like the look of the Epiweb-IIS growtube 'kaos' but not sure if this would be suitable for using with dartfrogs? Also has anyone had any luck with just using the epiweb moss mix on its own? If so what methods did you use? lights, watering ect...

Thanks Sean


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

same iv heard mixed reviews but from what i understand unbelievably strong lighting very high humidity constantly kept damp its amazing check the habitat planted section there was a few threads that did a week by week report dont think any turned out very good though :devil:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> same iv heard mixed reviews but from what i understand unbelievably strong lighting very high humidity constantly kept damp its amazing check the habitat planted section there was a few threads that did a week by week report dont think any turned out very good though :devil:


The saying if it looks too good to be true..... does spring to mind with epiweb:lol2: I wouldnt mind trying the seed mix out for a tenner though. Do you know if anywhere other than dartfrog sells this stuff?

Sean


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> The saying if it looks too good to be true..... does spring to mind with epiweb:lol2: I wouldnt mind trying the seed mix out for a tenner though. Do you know if anywhere other than dartfrog sells this stuff?
> 
> Sean


basicly the company thats makes epiweb took payment from alot of companies dartfrog included then failed to deliver or compensate is the impression i got from the dartfrog website i doubt you will get it anymore unless people have leftover stock as from dartfrogs note it sounds like legal action is being taken just tried finding the quotation for you but cant see it now but i wouldnt hold my breath about getting epiweb speak to morg i think he made a moss mix that worked


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know of any other supply in the uk,maybe rana or ent? We are using the "tenner" pack,it is growing but veryslowly,but i didn't really expect much else,this has simply been pressed into the cork background "gaps",i have also mixed some into the native mosses in an effort to hedge our bets if the natives fail,also because of the constant moisture requirement,i thought the natives would provide a microclimate,condusive to germination,but it is very difficult,to know weather this is successful,especailly if the natives haven't died,which some deffinately will, others are romping away ,but it is still early days yet. Best results with the mix have been erm in the oldest tank set up..... up top around 8/10" away fron an ent T5,24watt.


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> basicly the company thats makes epiweb took payment from alot of companies dartfrog included then failed to deliver or compensate is the impression i got from the dartfrog website i doubt you will get it anymore unless people have leftover stock as from dartfrogs note it sounds like legal action is being taken just tried finding the quotation for you but cant see it now but i wouldnt hold my breath about getting epiweb speak to morg i think he made a moss mix that worked


Oh didnt realise that, probs give this idea a miss then. Do you know why epiweb failed to deliver just out of interest? I will send morg a message now, but other than him, do you know of any other website that might sell a seed mix I could have a try at?

Sean


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

Stu, is your mix from dartfrog yea? All sold out on his website so it doesnt look like I can get hold of any now :devil:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I didnt like epiweb its just a pan scourer to me and looks terrible in the viv unless its covered in moss, and from what i understand this only happens with drip walls or it being constantly kept wet with the bottom submerged in water so it soaks the water up so far. Your better off with cork panels or similar or even doing your own with foam or gorilla glue in my opinion


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> Oh didnt realise that, probs give this idea a miss then. Do you know why epiweb failed to deliver just out of interest? I will send morg a message now, but other than him, do you know of any other website that might sell a seed mix I could have a try at?
> 
> Sean


no idea i was going to try it when i read it on dartfrog:devil: its only ground up sphagnum and a tropical mosses i think make your own! that or just use java moss so easy to grow if you have some strong lighting and keep it damp:2thumb:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> no idea i was going to try it when i read it on dartfrog:devil: its only ground up sphagnum and a tropical mosses i think make your own! that or just use java moss so easy to grow if you have some strong lighting and keep it damp:2thumb:


where would i get the seeds from to make my own tho? :lol2: i also like the idea of tropical ferns and plants growing too. Ive got some christmas and java moss growing in my fish tank at the mo, so once that takes off will try some in my vivs : victory:



richie.b said:


> I didnt like epiweb its just a pan scourer to me and looks terrible in the viv unless its covered in moss, and from what i understand this only happens with drip walls or it being constantly kept wet with the bottom submerged in water so it soaks the water up so far. Your better off with cork panels or similar or even doing your own with foam or gorilla glue in my opinion


I know what you mean Richie but when you see the finished pics on epiweb, its just so tempting to give it ago.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> where would i get the seeds from to make my own tho? :lol2: i also like the idea of tropical ferns and plants growing too. Ive got some christmas and java moss growing in my fish tank at the mo, so once that takes off will try some in my vivs : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Richie but when you see the finished pics on epiweb, its just so tempting to give it ago.


uh i have 100% no idea what the plants are but this java moss is full of em Java Moss Vesicularia dubyana 100g Aquatic Plant on eBay (end time 17-Mar-11 12:21:14 GMT)

they spring up like cress almost as the first pic shows but at the top of my viv there going crazy im guessing they need strong lighting to grow but hey so does moss i even had to take and upload these pics just for you :thumb:ignore the ficus pumilia that was there already 

a week after adding the moss see those tiny tiny green leaves 










5 weeks after adding the moss this is the top of the viv just bellow a 2.0 reptiglow with a sheet of glass between to retain moisture minimise ventilation 









ive ordered some much more powerful lighting to see if i can get the shoots at the bottom of my viv to grow as there still only cress sized


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> Stu, is your mix from dartfrog yea? All sold out on his website so it doesnt look like I can get hold of any now :devil:


 yup!!!


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> uh i have 100% no idea what the plants are but this java moss is full of em Java Moss Vesicularia dubyana 100g Aquatic Plant on eBay (end time 17-Mar-11 12:21:14 GMT)
> 
> they spring up like cress almost as the first pic shows but at the top of my viv there going crazy im guessing they need strong lighting to grow but hey so does moss i even had to take and upload these pics just for you :thumb:ignore the ficus pumilia that was there already
> 
> ...


 
Oh i like the look of that, shall have to order meself some. Strange how they would grow from an aquatic plant tho, unless the cress like plants are aquatic too :hmm:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> Oh i like the look of that, shall have to order meself some. Strange how they would grow from an aquatic plant tho, unless the cress like plants are aquatic too :hmm:


im guessing provided the java moss is thriving so should the plant as both are presumably aquatic so its no extra effort to keep it alive seems to be doing well in viv conditions as you can see 

could make a good eddition to any moss mix me thinks :notworthy:have ordered that moss a few times and they have sprouted up every time but always more and faster the closer the light


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> im guessing provided the java moss is thriving so should the plant as both are presumably aquatic so its no extra effort to keep it alive seems to be doing well in viv conditions as you can see
> 
> could make a good eddition to any moss mix me thinks :notworthy:have ordered that moss a few times and they have sprouted up every time but always more and faster the closer the light


well once payday comes I shall be getting me self some :mf_dribble:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

seanmackie said:


> well once payday comes I shall be getting me self some :mf_dribble:


if that bid ends i can find you the re-listed product if you drop me a pm allthough its always under the same name so shouldnt be hard to find let me know how your little unknown plants do:2thumb:


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> if that bid ends i can find you the re-listed product if you drop me a pm allthough its always under the same name so shouldnt be hard to find let me know how your little unknown plants do:2thumb:


 
Ive bookmarked the seller shop page, so will just get it from there when the time comes. Cheers for your help tho :no1:


----------

